

Philip Zimbardo (Stanford Prison Study): 21st Century Enlightenment - Alex3917
http://www.youtube.com/user/theRSAorg

======
koeselitz
This is interesting - and I always love the RSA hand-illustrated lectures.

This is the first time I've seen a mistake in one, though: notice that at
0:59, Zimbardo clearly says that "hedonistic" people "seek NOVELTY," but the
artist transcribes that as "seek KNOWLEDGE." Pretty big difference, I think -
heh.

~~~
olliesaunders
Oh, thank you for identifying that error. I had actually already internalized
it as knowledge. Leaving it that way would have been bad.

~~~
Alex3917
Same here, although since knowledge seeking is a subset of novelty seeking I
don't think the meaning is changed too much.

------
sesqu
He mentioned that near the equator, people tend to adopt a lifestyle less
focused on planning, and later that our schooling is designed for planners. I
found this interesting, since a while back, in the Finland's schools thread
[1], I (tried to) claim some success might be attributable to climate and was
respectfully disagreed with.

Now, I'm not at all certain about the strength of the link to education, but I
still believe that geography and society have a strong connection that isn't
entirely explained by cultural diffusion, so it was nice to know someone had
studied it in some form and found same.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1249852>

~~~
hugh3
_He mentioned that near the equator, people tend to adopt a lifestyle less
focused on planning_

I didn't watch the video, but has this guy never been to Singapore?

